# PAR38 Lamps: How is yours mounted?



## zk4444

I'm looking for ideas how to mount a PAR38 bulb over a 12" cube tank, a DIY holder or store bought fixtures (IKEA maybe) that hopefully can add aesthetics to the overall look of the tank. 

Do you guys have any pictures you can share? Tthanks in advance.


----------



## Flexin5

when i was shopping for LED's, before deciding on the AI sol the next option i was going to go with was something just like this:


----------



## jkoot

Ikea has aquarium lighting options? 
Looks awesome though!

>jason


----------



## Chromey

Flexin5 said:


> when i was shopping for LED's, before deciding on the AI sol the next option i was going to go with was something just like this:


Fashion Meets Saltwater... Cant show my wife this... She will want it.


----------



## zk4444

That's a sweet looking setup.

I did some image searches and bumped into one of march's nano-reef post about his par30/IKEA fixture -- i think it's pretty cool so will probably end up getting one:


----------



## zk4444

...and some more pics from the web for others looking for mounting alternatives:


----------



## solarz

zk4444 said:


> That's a sweet looking setup.
> 
> I did some image searches and bumped into one of march's nano-reef post about his par30/IKEA fixture -- i think it's pretty cool so will probably end up getting one:


I have this lamp over my 16 gallon tank. It doesn't work as great as I thought, as the neck tends to droop unless it's in a certain position, and then the lamp head becomes slanted.

Still, I've been using it for almost 2 years now.


----------



## zk4444

solarz, which lamp do you have? Do you have one of those heavier ones i.e. like the Ecoxotic or some other heavier built PAR38's?

It's a good thing IKEA is currently out of stock or would've taken a drive yesterday to pick one up.


----------



## solarz

zk4444 said:


> solarz, which lamp do you have? Do you have one of those heavier ones i.e. like the Ecoxotic or some other heavier built PAR38's?
> 
> It's a good thing IKEA is currently out of stock or would've taken a drive yesterday to pick one up.


You mean bulb? I'm using the lamp with a 23W CFL.


----------



## zk4444

wow, so this floor lamp can;t even hold a standard bulb properly lol.


----------



## solarz

zk4444 said:


> wow, so this floor lamp can;t even hold a standard bulb properly lol.


Hmmm, if this par38 bulb is much heavier than a CFL, then no, I don't think it will.


----------



## zk4444

lol yes par38s are definitely heavier than normal cfl bulbs.

for example the weight spec of my par38 lamp says: "_*Weight is less than 2 lbs*_"


----------



## boxboy

Why not use something like this to mount your par38


----------



## zk4444

^ Trying to figure out this lamp mount... 

Would you happen to have an actual photo of this light fixture holding a PAR38 bulb and how it's placed over a tank?


----------



## boxboy

sorry no Im still waiting for that mount to show up in my mail box.
but currently Im using a standerd 30" swing arm lamp to hold up the Par38 from Canadain Tire.
It works well enough! 

Maybe use PVC straped to the back of your stand and use a rubber pigtail socket pushed up inside the pcc. almost like that photo above made from metal.


----------



## zk4444

Sounds good, thanks.

The PVC solution may work with my stand but it might look ghetto'ish and sort of trying to avoid --for reference here are some pics of my nano i'm trying to mount the par38 to. The tank currently has the stock Eheim 6500K LED which obviously needs to go and replaced with the Bright Aquatics full spectrum I grabbed from Phil.


----------



## boxboy

Very Nice! That is going to look slick..
option#1) PVC + Krylon Fusion spaypaint to take away from getto.
Option#2) Go to hardwear store and buy metial pole and have them bend it for you so the light points down over your tank. use the rubber pigtale socket inside the pipe (you wont see the socket once its inside tbe pipe) then take power cord and thread it through the pipe. Will look freaking great once its done.
Option#3) Hang it from a hanging flower planter bracket.


----------



## boxboy

Just a few photo found through googling. Hope these help!


----------



## zk4444

Thanks for the awesome ideas boxboy.

Do you know exactly what this part is called?

















I tried finding them at Lowes and Home Depot but unfortunately either i'm blind or was looking in the wrong isles/dept. I didn't have much luck. When trying to describe the part to store staff either I get blank stares or the standard "sorry we do not carry that item" response.

thanks.


----------



## boxboy

"Do you know exactly what this part is called?"

Hardware stores are not helpful sometimes lol
That part you're looking for has many names, normally call E26/27 Sockets. Or Spotlight holders.
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/lampholder-silver/906901 
Model: S500E | Store SKU: 10001038
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/rubber-pigtail-socket/905857 
Model: 00055-R40 | Store SKU: 1000105401 (this is the one you would push inside the PVC pole)

Or if you wanna hang the light from your ceiling click this link!
http://www.amazon.com/Hanging-Lante...149&sr=8-1&keywords=plug+in+pendant+light+kit

Hope this helps a little, when in doubt Google is your friend or ask questions!


----------



## zk4444

awesome boxboy, thanks for the links 

I think I know now what to build and it *will* involve PVC  -- will post an update once it's completed.


----------



## boxboy

Yes please post an update with some photos. Im sure that im not the only one who wants to see what you come up with!


----------



## Flexin5

so many ways to mount it since it just uses a regular light bulb socket.

if i did end up getting those par bulbs, #1 would have been what i posted, #2 option was to get some nice ikea lamps.

here's one more from the pic i posted










christmas light optional..lol



















this was kinda cool with the pane of glass holding them apart





































I like par lights, i'm going to get 2 for the sump


----------



## boxboy

Here is the last one from me lol








I really like the #1 photo posted above of the lantern shades 
Ohh also if your looking for kick A§§ par38s Im coming out with a new one.
New design and 6 colors


----------



## zk4444

Thanks for the ideas guys.

I think this is my favourite (this looks almost like march's tank (?)):









..but too bad this ain't happening for mine, lol. I already bought my hardware and it's just going to be a simple spotlight holder mounted to a pvc.

I'll take some pics of the hardware I will post them later.


----------



## zk4444

Okay, here's what I got from home depot yesterday.

I basically picked up the stuff boxboy linked for me the other day (many thanks bro). I hope to install it on my nano cube stand by this weekend.


----------



## boxboy

Thats going to look super great over your tank! You going to paint the PVC?

Also as a side notes here. when using clamps to keep the pvc attached to the back of your stand, keep the brackets a little tiny bit loose, this way when you need to get at your tank, you can just swing the light arm out of the way


----------



## zk4444

I hope so! And yes i will use Krylon and attach the pvc at the back of the tank using rails/knob combination of some sort so that I can adjust it up high or lower, swing it side-to-side, etc. if need be.

Basically I'll come up with some kind of a solution that will allow the flexibility for me to do the above. thanks.


----------



## boxboy

Sounds good!
Im now in the same boat haha but ive got to mount my diy light arm on the left side of tank. Hopefully I can pull it off with one light.. tryin to hide everything so we see is rock/coral/fiah ect. nothing man made for a new tank. rimless 24x14x16.


----------



## rickcasa

Flexin5 said:


>


Very stylin, Flexin! I'm doing this for sure for my corner tank...this looks very similar to my tank. Only problem is my ceiling is 2 stories high...that's gonna be some very long wires. but I'm finally convinced, gonna place that Alibaba order for 10 bulbs I've been holding off for a month now.

zk, that's looking sweet. Are you going to add a switch?


----------



## zk4444

boxboy said:


> Sounds good!
> Im now in the same boat haha but ive got to mount my diy light arm on the left side of tank. Hopefully I can pull it off with one light.. tryin to hide everything so we see is rock/coral/fiah ect. nothing man made for a new tank. rimless 24x14x16.


I can't wait to see that lamp fixture that you ordered mounted over the new rimless - congrats 



rickcasa said:


> zk, that's looking sweet. Are you going to *add a switch*?


You know Rick, I thought about it but since it's going to be on a timer, I did not bother.

However, my PAR38 bulb specs says it is dimmable so I'm thinking of putting a corded dimmer in-line switch something like this:










Which now brings me to my next question-- I wonder if it's even necessary to make my DIY lamp fixture height adjustable since I can just simply adjust the brightness from high to low, and vice versa using a dimmer switch?


----------



## boxboy

ZK4444, Yes your 24w Full Spectrum Reef Lights is Dimmable!
That dimmer cord will work perfectly! If you have a reef controller that has a dimming feature that will allow you simulate dawn/dusk. Hope this helps


----------



## zk4444

sweet. thanks! you just saved me a lot of work lol.

Will head down to home depot again to grab some standard 1/2" pvc brackets/mounts and fix this sucker in its place


----------



## boxboy

Sweet, cant wait to see it mounted 
Whats your stocking plans? Ill have pics once I actually get that bulb mount in the mail to show everyone. I believe it will be very easy pvc diy. Its cool how I can adjust it in any 360° 
Easy to move out of the way.


----------



## zk4444

boxboy said:


> Sweet, cant wait to see it mounted
> *Whats your stocking plans*? Ill have pics once I actually get that bulb mount in the mail to show everyone. I believe it will be very easy pvc diy. Its cool how I can adjust it in any 360°
> Easy to move out of the way.


If the par38 lamps are up to the task, I plan to stock it with 100% SPS corals 

I've got the flow, and places to put GFO/GAC in my nano setup to keep the water parameters in pristine condition.


----------



## boxboy

Nice! Yes these lights will grow SPS no problem, but Ill let you be the judge on that 
Here is a pic I found online, may help you see how easy it is to mount your light arm at the back of the stand!








Since you like SPS, if your ever in Kingston, one of my suppliers have stuff like this for around $20.00- $30.00 and up 
















He wont ship tho. But hey its worth a road trip


----------



## zk4444

Thanks for the pics.. whoa, that is some serious SPS frag heaven he's got there









BB, I think we might be able to work out that shipping "issue" via PM, lol


----------



## Daney90

Hello, 

this is really way out of the thread's title but I'd like to know what do you guys thing about using par38 for a 55 gal. Would it work considering the tank's height at 21in ? 

thanks


----------



## boxboy

Hi Daney90,

Im sure that some Par Bulbs with 60 degree optics would work for your 55gal setup.
I know for a fact that some people I know have already used Par bulbs over 80gal up to 135gal tanks some that are 24" deep and they have yet to say anything other than there happy with them.

So Id have to say yes, deppending on what company your getting them from you would be fine!


----------



## zk4444

*Fixture Mounted!*

I finally got my par38 light mounted over the cube (yay!) so I thought I'd share some of pics I took along the way, though I apologize for the quality and also may have missed a couple steps during the process.

It started off with the hardware below from my previous post. Note the extra coupler wasn't used (bought only in case I needed to extend the length of the 90 elbow).










I took an old extension cord and cut it and soldered the hot/neutral wires accordingly. It's been a habit that I insulate all electrical connection I make -think safety first!










I joined the ½" PVC pipes, elbow and connector using pvc cement, fed the power cord through and then painted the fixture black as the last step.










Below are pictures of the brackets and screwed to the back of my stand.










The actual colour/light spectrum isn't quite captured correctly by this cell pic so I'll post some better pictures with my DSLR later, so for now this will have to do. Note the true colour has a bit more 'fiji red' hue rather than mostly blue from what you can see in this pic.










The last thing I did is install a dimmer switch I picked up from Canadian Tire (on sale!) since boxboy confirmed this par38 lamp is dimmable. This is such a great option to have. I can vary the intensity at anytime depending on the situation without the need to manipulate the height of the lamp fixture over the cube.










Thanks for all you help boxboy and the rest of you who provided your input!!

-zk

.


----------



## boxboy

That looks mighty slick Id have to say  Great Job!


----------



## zk4444

Yes what a huge difference! I can just see th ecolours of my corals pop.

This is the "Before" shot of my tank when it had the stock 6500K LED pendant  I'll try to take some pics tonight of the new lamp with a better camera to show the big difference.


----------



## boxboy

Sounds Good  Ill keep my eye open!


----------



## zk4444

As promised. This is the closest I could capture the colour spectrum of this lamp with my camera:

*Bright Aquatics Par38 Full Spectrum LED* (Specs)

*note: Lamp is hooked up to a dimmer switch set to about 80% brightness.


----------



## riggles17

What does a PAR38 mean and how do you figure out what kind of spectrum you need for the corals to grow properly?


----------



## boxboy

riggles17 said:


> What does a PAR38 mean and how do you figure out what kind of spectrum you need for the corals to grow properly?


Without going into crazy detial, Par38 is the fixture style of the light and what spectrum is needed would be full spectrum = Blue,white,red,green and violet.
This subject is very in depth so if anyone would like to take the time to chat regarding leds and coral growth, please PM or [email protected]

Im more than happy to help answer questions.


----------



## boxboy

Im lovin your light fixture  Everything looks great! Any updates on the tank in general?


----------



## zk4444

So far so good!

Updates and FTS should be posted here (Alt's Nano Tank Contest / Gtaa's NTC's Tank Threads 2012) during 1st week of each month, could be delayed since everyone incl. myself are tad busier these days.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

Wow, these are pretty cool lights.
What footprint will one bulb cover? Eg. 24" x 24"?


----------



## boxboy

advanced reef aquatics said:


> Wow, these are pretty cool lights.
> What footprint will one bulb cover? Eg. 24" x 24"?


60° optics = 12" square spread, reaching 2ft deep
90°optics = 14' square spread, reaching 1.3ft deep

If hung at different height you will get diff spread, also changes lights par value by hanging it higher-lower. thats why dimming is good


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

Thanks, very cool setups on here.


----------



## boxboy

No worries


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Tank is looking awesome! I think this coming week will be my turn to start posting my progress. You are making me jealous


----------

